# Unwanted Visitors Biggin Hill



## mainpower (16 February 2012)

I was just finishing off at my yard tonight when a white transit type van pulled up on my drive. I went to see what they wanted, and they were getting out of the van when my dogs ran up so they jumped back in.
They said they were looking for "Petronella", I said no-one of that name there. They sat there for about 10 minutes, and I turned my school lights off, put the dogs in my car, and crept into the school to try to get the reg no', but their no' plate light wasn't working. They turned round and went back down towards the road, but then turned into the field which runs behind my school, so I went down to tell them to go, and stood in front of the van to write down the number, and they tried to run me down so I legged it! They got out the van and were yelling at me, I got the dogs out and my phone and rang the police at which point they got back in the van and drove off. 
Two policemen turned up (and I know it's a cliche but they looked about 12) and said the van was registered in Middlesex. I feel a bit shaky and sick now! Pm me if anyone wants reg no and description!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 February 2012)

well done you  for doing that 
 well done for getting license plate i pm u


----------



## Goldenstar (17 February 2012)

That was really brave


----------



## Fiagai (17 February 2012)

Well done you..

if you have a camera on your phone, use it to take photos if possible at the earliest opportunity - tends to make them scarper


----------



## Luci07 (17 February 2012)

Oh you were brave... I would ( for now) go thought your yard with a fine tooth comb to see what needs to go home or be moved. Also would take advice from the crime prevention people as well. Worth sticking up CCTV and signs to that effect. Easy things I can think of are, postcode rugs on horses that are out, tack home, sign saying horses are chipped, get others at the yard to mix up the routine to be there later, and most importantly... Take this description to any local people so they can be on  the look out. ..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 February 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Oh you were brave... I would ( for now) go thought your yard with a fine tooth comb to see what needs to go home or be moved. Also would take advice from the crime prevention people as well. Worth sticking up CCTV and signs to that effect. Easy things I can think of are, postcode rugs on horses that are out, tack home, sign saying horses are chipped, get others at the yard to mix up the routine to be there later, and most importantly... Take this description to any local people so they can be on  the look out. ..
		
Click to expand...

maybe also get a guard dog or some geese to wander around


----------



## mainpower (17 February 2012)

I've contacted police for a crime ref. no, now they are saying it is registered to a company in Swindon.
And you know those hindsight moments? If only I'd left them to drive across my field... they'd have been bogged down and stuck!


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 February 2012)

Please ensure that all your horses are freezemarked (in a place they can be seen when ridden) and that all your tack, rugs etc are postcoded.


----------

